# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ηγουμενίτσας - ΟΛΗΓ (Igoumenitsa - IPA report)

## chrb

Τι γνώμη έχετε για το νέο λιμάνι (τη θέση του , κατασκευή , χώρος για οχήματα κτλ.) ;

----------


## chrb

Ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ηγουμενίτσας παρέχει κατά κύριο λόγο υπηρεσίες  ελλιμενισμού των πλοίων και διακίνησης επιβατών και οχημάτων. Το λιμάνι  είναι κατά κύριο λόγο επιβατικό, με ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση τόσο με το Εσωτερικό  όσο και με το Εξωτερικό, δεδομένης της έλλειψης τόσο αποθηκευτικών χώρων όσο  και κατάλληλων λιμενικών υποδομών, δεν γίνεται διακίνηση εμπορευμάτων, εκτός  από αυτά που μεταφέρονται στα φορτηγά και τις νταλίκες. Συνεπώς, το λιμάνι  δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί εμπορευματικό. 
   Ως ένας από τους πιο σημαντικούς συγκοινωνιακούς κόμβους της Δυτικής  Ελλάδας, το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας συνδέεται με το Πρίντιζι, το Μπάρι, την  Ανκόνα, τη Βενετία και την Τεργέστη της Ιταλίας, περιστασιακά με τον Αυλώνα  της Αλβανίας, ενώ στο εσωτερικό της χώρας συνδέεται με την Πάτρα, την  Κέρκυρα και τους Παξούς.
http://www.olig.gr

----------


## xara

Το νεο terminal, ειναι παρα πολύ καλό. Όταν δε, τελειώσει και η εγνατία οδος, θα εξυπηρετεί αφάνταστα τη β. Ελλάδα, καθώς και τις βαλκανικές χώρες, στη διακίνησή τους στην Ευρώπη. Όσον αφορά τον εμπορευματικό τομέα, νομίζω οτι το συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι ποτέ δεν εξυπηρέτησε μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων. Τον επιβάτη, το αυτοκίνητο που ενδεχομένως εχει μαζί του, αλλά και το φορτηγό, τα εξυπηρετεί πολύ καλά και συναγωνίζεται το νεο terminal της Πάτρας ως πύλη της Ελλάδας, στον υπόλοιπο δυτικό κόσμο.

----------


## chrb

Πριν κάποιους μήνες ακούστηκε πως το λιμάνι θα επεκταθεί ώστε να ενισχυθεί ο εμπορευματικός του τομέας αλλά και πως θα δημιουργηθεί χώρος υποδοχής κρουαζεροπλοίων.Γνωρίζετε αν έχουν ξεκινήσει οι διαδικασίες για την υλοποίηση των στόχων αυτών;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από τη Γενική Γραμματεία Δημοσίων Έργων του Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε. (http://www.ggde.gr):
Το Λιμάνι αποτελεί την δεύτερη σημαντική Δυτική πύλη της χώρας μας και συνδυάζεται με τον οδικό άξονα της Εγνατίας. Η διατιθέμενη χωρητικότητα τόσο σε θέσεις παραβολής όσο και σε διατιθέμενες χερσαίους χώρους είναι ανεπαρκής ιδίως με τον επαναπροσανατολισμό των διεθνών διαδρομών προς Δυσμάς.
Οι κύριοι στόχοι του έργου είναι η άμεση διασύνδεση με την Ε.Ε., η περιφερειακή ανάπτυξη και η υλοποίηση ενός ολοκληρωμένου μεταφορικού διαδρόμου στον άξονα Δύσης - Ανατολής που αποτελεί και βασικό στόχο του στρατηγικού σχεδίου μεταφορών της χώρας μας.
Με την συμπλήρωση των έργων της Εγνατίας Οδού θα εξυπηρετείται το μεταφορικό έργο της Κεντρικής και Βόρειας Ελλάδας από/προς την Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα. 
Σε τοπικό επίπεδο, η κατασκευή του υπόψη έργου θα βελτιώσει την σύνδεση του Νομού Θεσπρωτίας με την υπόλοιπη χώρα και θα δώσει μεγάλη ώθηση στην οικονομική ανάπτυξη της περιοχής, λόγω προσέλκυσης και ανάπτυξης δραστηριοτήτων που συνδέονται με τη λειτουργία του λιμένα. Πέραν της συμβολής του στη ανάπτυξη της περιοχής και της χώρας, εξασφαλίζει 250 θέσεις απασχόλησης κατ' έτος στην φάση κατασκευής του και θα δημιουργήσει 80 νέες θέσεις εργασίας για τη λειτουργία του μετά την ολοκλήρωσή του.

Ο νέος Λιμένας κατασκευάζεται στα νότια του σημερινού λιμένα και σε απόσταση 350 μ απ' αυτόν, θα διαρθρωθεί λειτουργικά σε 5 περιοχές ζωνών ταυτόχρονης εξυπηρέτησης οχηματαγωγών πλοίων και θα κατασκευαστούν 12 ράμπες με δυνατότητα ταυτόχρονης πρυμνοδέτησης 7 οχηματαγωγών. Το κρηπίδωμα μήκους 760 μ και βάθους 11 μ θα κατασκευαστεί με κυψελωτά κιβώτια caissons. Το έργο έχει μελετηθεί και κατασκευάζεται σε βαθμό πλήρους λειτουργικότητας και θα περιλαμβάνει κτίριο τερματικού σταθμού 4000 τμ περίπου, κτίρια εισόδων και Η/Μ εγκαταστάσεων και όλα τα αναγκαία έργα υποδομής για τη δημιουργία και λειτουργία χερσαίας λιμενικής ζώνης εμβαδού 210 στρεμ. περίπου.

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεμένα σήμερα στο Νέο Λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας τα ELLI T. και POLARIS ενώ στο παλιό λιμάνι παραμένει η ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΡΑ, οπου ετοιμάζεται για τη σεζόν. Επίσης σήμερα, μας επισκέφτηκε το όμορφο CORINTHIAN II προερχόμενο απο την Κέρκυρα και με προορισμό τα Σύβοτα.

----------


## Νικόλας

σας ζαλίζω αλλά καμία φότο του POLARIS παίζει?????

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα πρέπει να παρέμβεις δραστικά και να ζητήσεις ένα από τα επόμενα ταξίδια του Ναυτιλία να είναι στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Εγώ μαζί σου θα σε υποστηρίξω  :Very Happy: ... αφού κανείς δεν ακούει ας πάμε εμείς  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχαχαχ σωστός ο Leo αν και νομίζω επειδή είναι μακρύα θα πάμε μόνοι μας αλλά δεν πειράζει τουλάχιστον θα δώ από κοντά τον βάπορα αφού κανείς δεν έχει φότο:cry:

----------


## polykas

Αφιερωμένη η φωτό στο sea serenade......... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

xaxa ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιι και μια φότο με το βάπορα μέσα και ξέρω από π είναι τραβηγμένη νομίζω είναι στον δρόμο που πας πάνω στην καφετέρια στο βουνό εεεε?????
καλό τέλεια φότο μπράβοοοο :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Αφιερωμένη η φωτό στο sea serenade.........


 Τέλεια. Πας για καφεδάκι στο Apolis, απολαμβάνεις τη θέα στο λιμάνι, καβατζάρεις και όμορφες φωτο και τις αφιερώνεις στον φίλο sea_serenade..... Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Δύο φωτό με Ηλιοβασίλεμα......... :Wink: 




1 (1).jpg








1 (2).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστόοοοοοος....  :Wink: 

ΥΓ: Δεν είναι πανέμορφος ο δίαυλος αυτή την ώρα?

----------


## sea_serenade

Σήμερα το πρωί στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Οι μέλλοντες "αντίπαλοι" στα πρωινά δρομολόγια του Μπρίντιζι, περιμένουν να μπούν δυναμικά στο παιχνίδι. Σε πρώτο πλάνο, το Ρ/Κ THIELLA.

----------


## sea_serenade

Το πανέμορφο Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ OMEGA επισκέφτηκε χτες το μεσημέρι το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Έδεσε στο παλιό λιμάνι όπου και παρέμεινε μέχρι τις 00:00 όπου και απέπλευσε με 20μελές πλήρωμα για το λιμάνι του Μονακό.

Δυστυχώς, δεν πρόλαβα να το αποθανατίσω  :Sad:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας!!!

DSC01132.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ξημέρωμα στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Ώρα 07:15 και με την αναχώρηση του Σούπερφαστ V ξεκινά η πρωινή παρέλαση των πλοίων.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο sea serenade για την πολύτιμη καθοδήγηση του.

----------


## gtogias

Polaris, ο βασιλιάς της Ventouris Ferries ετοιμάζεται να δέσει στο νέο λιμάνι. Δίπλα του το Έλλη Τ περιμένει τη σειρά του για να περάσει τον δίαυλο. Είναι νωρίς το πρωί και η κίνηση είναι ήδη αρκετή.

Λίγο αργότερα αρχίζει και το πήγαινελα με τις παντόφλες. Παντανάσσα, Αχαιός καταφτάνουν, η Λευκίμμη ξεκινά.

Το πρωινό στην Ηγουμενίτσα είναι αρκετά συναρπαστικό και για όλα τα γούστα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15319

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15322

----------


## sea_serenade

gtogias, ευχαριστώ πολύ... :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μου αυτή με το polaris είναι πολύ όμορφη και η άλλες αλλά είναι το polaris που όταν το βλέπω τρελένομαι :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Απο σήμερα, νέος ένοικος του παλιού λιμανιού της Ηγουμενίτσας το ATHENS παρέα με την ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΡΑ και το όμορφο RIGEL. Καλό χειμώνα παιδιά, καλή ξεκούραση!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Polaris, ο βασιλιάς της Ventouris Ferries ετοιμάζεται να δέσει στο νέο λιμάνι. Δίπλα του το Έλλη Τ περιμένει τη σειρά του για να περάσει τον δίαυλο. Είναι νωρίς το πρωί και η κίνηση είναι ήδη αρκετή.
> 
> Λίγο αργότερα αρχίζει και το πήγαινελα με τις παντόφλες. Παντανάσσα, Αχαιός καταφτάνουν, η Λευκίμμη ξεκινά.
> 
> Το πρωινό στην Ηγουμενίτσα είναι αρκετά συναρπαστικό και για όλα τα γούστα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15319
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15322


Σήμερα πρόσεξα τις φωτογραφίες σου φίλε gtogias και πρέπει να σου πώ ότι μου άρεσαν πάραπολύ και γιαυτό και τις άνοιξα. Είναι μοναδικές και πρέπει να τις δουν όλοι. Ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας και συγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη αντίδραση  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

σε αυτο το λιμανι τι τρεχει και υπαρχει παντα αυτη η καθαροτητα κτλ κτλ??ειναι λες και εχεις παρει την φωτο και την εχεις επεξεργαστει οσο δεν παει.αλλα και παλι τετοιο αποτελεσμα δεν πετυχαινεις.πολυ ωραιες φωτο παρεπιπτοντως

----------


## tankerman

> Polaris, ο βασιλιάς της Ventouris Ferries ετοιμάζεται να δέσει στο νέο λιμάνι. Δίπλα του το Έλλη Τ περιμένει τη σειρά του για να περάσει τον δίαυλο. Είναι νωρίς το πρωί και η κίνηση είναι ήδη αρκετή.
> 
> Λίγο αργότερα αρχίζει και το πήγαινελα με τις παντόφλες. Παντανάσσα, Αχαιός καταφτάνουν, η Λευκίμμη ξεκινά.
> 
> Το πρωινό στην Ηγουμενίτσα είναι αρκετά συναρπαστικό και για όλα τα γούστα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15319
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15322


Να εισαι καλα φιλε, με την πρωτη φωτογραφια μου εφτιαξες την μερα καθοτη εκτος απο το ομορφο λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας ειδα και το χωριο μου στο βαθος το οποιο εχω να το δω πολυ καιρο

----------


## gtogias

> σε αυτο το λιμανι τι τρεχει και υπαρχει παντα αυτη η καθαροτητα κτλ κτλ??ειναι λες και εχεις παρει την φωτο και την εχεις επεξεργαστει οσο δεν παει.αλλα και παλι τετοιο αποτελεσμα δεν πετυχαινεις.πολυ ωραιες φωτο παρεπιπτοντως


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Δεν είμαι συχνός επισκέπτης της περιοχής αλλά αυτή τη φορά εντυπωσιάστηκα σε σημείο να προγραμματίζω και νέα εξόρμηση. 

Η πολή και ο περίγυρος της είναι από τη φύση τους πολύ εντυπωσιακά και το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι η ιδιαίτερα πυκνή κίνηση πλοίων τις πρωινές και απογευματινές (έως βραδυνές) ώρες. 

Μάλιστα πλοίων που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά στον Πειραιά και τα πέριξ.

Μέσα σε ένα τρίωρο συνάντησα 8 πλοία γραμμών της Ιταλίας καθώς και αρκετά τοπικά προς Κέρκυρα και Λευκίμμη. Στο δε παλιό λιμάνι δύο σε ακινησία.

Το μόνο δυσάρεστο είναι που από τον Σεπτέμβριο μέχρι και τις αρχές του καλοκαιριού τα δρομολόγια αραιώνουν και φυσικά η μέρα μικραίνει πολύ. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι τα πιο πολλά πλοία να περνούν από την Ηγουμενίτσα νύχτα.

----------


## CORFU

Πρωινο καπνισμα
igoum.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Οταν ξυπνησω το πρωϊ τα βλεπω ολα μαυρα θελω μια κουπα με καφε και 4 τσιγαρα!!!:lol:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Πρωινο καπνισμα


ooooo φίλε τέλεια φότο μπράβο μιλάμε τα πέτυχες όλλα την κατάλληλη στιγμή(ειδικά το τελευταίο από δεξιά :Wink:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Leo

> Πρωινο καπνισμα


Φίλε μου CORFU, πλάκα πλάκα αυτή είναι μια πικρή πραγματικότητα και οι στοίχοι του φίλου Δημήτρη πάνε γάντι... :Very Happy: , γειά σου Νικόλα με τις αδυναμίες σου!

----------


## CORFU

Aπο τηs 29/11/05 ειναι βυθισμενο στο λιμανι τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs το φορτηγο Rei

rei 1.jpg

rei 2.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

δεν ειναι μονο το sea diamond.... τελικα εχουμε καποιο νεο, θα το ανασυρουν η σκαλωνει καπου το θεμα?

----------


## scoufgian

> Πρωινο καπνισμα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17723


το τασακι που το εχουν βαλει στη μεση? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Για το ναυάγιο του Ro/Ro ROI δεν έχουν πει ακόμα τίποτα. Όλοι περιμένουν και ειδικά τα βαπόρια της Κέρκυρας που εξ αιτίας του ναυαγίου έχει βγει "άχρηστη" μια ράμπα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μετά απο μια εβδομάδα απουσίας μου απο την Ηγουμενίτσα γύρισα και διαπίστωσα οτι το RIGEL την έχει κάνει για Αλβανία. ¶φησε πίσω του το ATHENS στο οποίο, αν δεν με γέλασαν τα μάτια μου, διέκρινα μια κλισούλα προς τα αριστερά. Θα το εξετάσω αύριο αναλυτικά και θα σας πω. Κατα τ' άλλα, τα γνωστά. Το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ πλαγιοδετημένο στη γνωστή του θέση (ένας Θεός ξέρει τι θα γίνει), τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ της Κέρκυρας στις θέσεις τους και η ζωή συνεχίζεται.....

----------


## sea_serenade

Η χαρά του ΝΙΚΟΛΑ σήμερα το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Τίγκα στο Βεντουρόπλοιο. Εκτός απο τα τρία βαπόρια του Βεντούρη που φαίνονται στο AIS, έχουμε και το ATHENS το οποίο έχει σβήσει το AIS του.
Δεν κατάφερα να τραβήξω καμιά φωτό λόγω υποχρεώσεων οπότε ας βολευτούμε όλοι με την εύκολη λύση (το Marine Traffic).

igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

έτσι αυτά είναι!!!:-D:-D
να έβλεπα και ένα στον πειραιά και τίποτε άλλο :Razz: 
αρε ηγουμενίτσαα

----------


## sea_serenade

Κάτι αντίστοιχο της Πάτρας που για μία περίοδο άλλο απο Superfast δεν έβλεπες τίποτα.
Εγώ το έχω πεί παιδιά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια "Ότι και να γίνει, όσα παράξενα και αν συμβούν, τα πάνω κάτω να έρθουν ο Βεντούρης είναι σταθερή αξία...."

----------


## CORFU

και μια φωτο απο την μακετα με την τελικη μορφη του λιμανιου

----------


## sea_serenade

Πρέπει εδώ να πούμε οτι η εργασίες προχωράνε με εξαιρετικά γοργούς ρυθμούς. Βέβαια, όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια κράτα μικρό καλάθι............

Το θέμα είναι αλλού όμως: Μήπως μείνουμε με το λιμάνι και δεν έχουμε βαπόρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπάχαλο και στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας λόγω της απεργίας των μεταφορικών εταιριών. Στο Νέο Λιμάνι Εγνατίας δεμένα τα SEATRADE, EROTOKRITOS T. & SIREN ενώ στο παλιό λιμάνι το POLARIS (στο οποίο γίνονται κάποιες εργασίες σε πρύμνιο και πρώριο καταπέλτη) δίπλα δίπλα με την ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΡΑ. Το ATHENS την έκανε χθές το πρωί για Αλβανία μεριά.

----------


## polykas

_Στον φίλο sea serenade..._

88.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ooo ωραία φώτο !!
άντε ένας μήνα έμεινε και ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ !!! :Very Happy: 
να βγάλουμε και καμιά φώτο χοχο  :Razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

Μα μετά απο 13 σχεδόν χρόνια ξανάρθε βαπόρι του Αγούδημου στην Ηγουμενίτσα και εκείνη τη χρονιά ήμουν φαντάρος στην άλλη άκρη. Γκαντεμιά λέγεται αυτό ή κάπως αλλιώς........???

Thanks polykas, να σαι καλά!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ηγουμενίστα βράδυ έχουμε δεί??δεν νομίζω 
ας σούμε τότε μία:mrgreen: 
στους καλούς πατριώτες  :Very Happy: 
P3200790.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και η πατρίδα κατά τις 7 το πρωί από το seatrade :mrgreen:
P3220858.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε και άλλες 3 από την πατρίδα !!

ΕΔΩ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ
P3150520.jpg
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ  :Very Happy: 
P3150519.jpg
P3150517.jpg

ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΜΕΛΗ !! :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Aλάνα Ηγουμενίτσας... Πριν την τρίτη φάση, αλάνα θα πρέπει να λέγεται...

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχ πες το ψέματα 
τώρα να δείς με τα νέα έργα τι γίνεται έξω από τα κερκυραικά πωωω ουρα μιλάμε άλλο πράμα κανονική αθήνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC02071.JPG

DSC02070.JPG

DSC02080.JPG

4.JPG
καποια εργα γινονται στο λιμανι με σκοπο, καποια στιγμη να ενωθει το παλιο λιμανι με το νεο σε μια ευθεια ας το πουμε η, οπως ακουγεται οτι θα γινει. κι εδω καποιοι προσκρουστηρες εχουν τοποθετηθει.

----------


## arcas

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ REI ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΣΗΣ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ; ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΑΚΙ ;

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπαα, ακόμα μέσα είναι. Γίνονται εργασίες αλλά θα αργήσει απ' ότι φαίνεται.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ο ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β. και το ΕΛΛΗ Τ. στην Ηγουμενιτσα.

----------


## Apostolos

Η ανακείνωση του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ για την επέκταση του λιμένα

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σύμφωνα με την εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ ''Συμβαίνει Τώρα'' πλοίο προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα 10 του λιμανιού Ηγουμενίτσας..Επιβάτες κ φορτίο δεν διατρέχουν κίνδυνο.Το πλοίο επέστρεφε απο το Μπάρι με τελικό προορισμό την Πάτρα....Αμα υπάρχει ανταποκριτής απο Ηγουμενίτσα ας μας ενημερώσει...περιμενουμε!!

----------


## Leo

> Σύμφωνα με την εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ ''Συμβαίνει Τώρα'' πλοίο προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα 10 του λιμανιού Ηγουμενίτσας..Επιβάτες κ φορτίο δεν διατρέχουν κίνδυνο.Το πλοίο επέστρεφε απο το Μπάρι με τελικό προορισμό την Πάτρα....Αμα υπάρχει ανταποκριτής απο Ηγουμενίτσα ας μας ενημερώσει...περιμενουμε!!


 
Μήπως έχει σχέση με αυτό του Blue Horizon που έγινε χθες Αρτέμη? Δεν φαντάζομαι να είναι δεύτερο... :Cool:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Δεν ξέρω κ θα το λέγανε σήμερα???Την στιγμη που το είδα ηταν 10 κ κατι κ είπαν οτι πριν λίγη ωρα έγινε......Δεν είπαν κ όνομα του πλοίου να ξερουμε τι μας γίνετε..!!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Λογικά στο Horizon αναφέρεται. Κι εδώ γράφει ότι έγινε σήμερα!

----------


## sea_serenade

Τον τελευταίο καιρό στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας κάνουν δοκιμαστικά σε έναν νέο τύπο πλοίων που πρόκειται να κατακτήσουν τις ελληνικές θάλασσες και όχι μόνο: Τα Ultra HighSpeed!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: Δεν ήξερα που να το ανεβάσω το συγκεκριμένο thread. Αν οι υπεύθυνοι κρίνουν πως πρέπει να μεταφερθεί, ok.

----------


## dokimakos21

Ηγουμενιτσα 06.12.2001
ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Ηγουμενιτσα 06.12.2001
> ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62104


ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ηγουμενιτσα 06.12.2001
> ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62104


 πω πω τι μας θύμισες ! :Very Happy: 
αλλά ξέχασες ένα.αριστερά είναι το θρυλικό thundercat 1  που είχε ο βεντούρης αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## nickosps

Ναι αυτό πρέπει να είναι, το σημερινό Mega Jet!

----------


## Νικόλας

μια απογευματινή-καλοκαιρινή φώτο 
αναχώρηση με το seatrade !
P7030112.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΕΣ

----------


## Νικόλας

να τα μαςςςςςςς !!:|
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/12...post_9611.html

----------


## Νικόλας

όλος ο στόλος είναι εκεί πω πω χαμός λέμε  !!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

*ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ !!*Πάρτε και μια φώτο από το λιμάνι εχθές το απόγευμα !
ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ-ΣΙΡΕΝ !
P1010016.JPG
τις υπόλοιπες όταν γυρίσω:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ..τώρα που είμουν πάνω είδα κάποιεσ αλλαγές όσο αφορά τους λαθρομετανάστες !
περισοοτεροι αστυνομία γύρω από το λιμάνι καμιά φορά είχαμε και καταδιώξεις 
αλλά στο και καλά ΄΄τελωνείο΄΄ οι νταλίκες αέρα πατέρα περνούσαν ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ έλεγχος !
στην Ιταλία κάθονται μία μία και τις ανοίγουν και εδώ ...
πάντος εχθές πιάσανε έναν οδηγό !
περισσότερα εδώ
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/01...post_1858.html

----------


## Νικόλας

μεγάλωσε η παρέα εκεί στο παλιό !! :Very Happy: 
*ΑΠΟΛΛΟΝΑΡΑ-ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ*
P1140416.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

....και το Ro/Ro CHRISTINA στη ράδα προερχόμενο απο Κροατία transit για Αλεξάνδρεια φορτωμένο με ξυλεία.

----------


## Νικόλας

μια απο τις πολλές προσπάθεις που έκανα μπας και βγάλω καμιά νυχτερινή έβγαλα μια κάπως καλύτερες από τις άλλες !!
ΣΦ 2 - ΣΙΡΕΝ
για τους πατριώτες και τους απέναντι ! :mrgreen:
P1170420.jpg

*Υ.Γ ΤΟ ΣΦ 2 ΕΧΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ??ΕΨΑΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ*

----------


## Νικόλας

τελικά αποφάσισα να ρίξω και άλλη μία !!
P1040212.jpg

πάντος καλοκαιράκι μεριά πρέπει να κανονίσουμε ένα ταξίδι για Ηγουμενίτσα 
πιστέψεμαι δεν θα χάσετε και από φιλοξενία έχουμε όση θέλετε:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> μια απο τις πολλές προσπάθεις που έκανα μπας και βγάλω καμιά νυχτερινή έβγαλα μια κάπως καλύτερες από τις άλλες !!
> ΣΦ 2 - ΣΙΡΕΝ
> για τους πατριώτες και τους απέναντι ! :mrgreen:
> 
> *Υ.Γ ΤΟ ΣΦ 2 ΕΧΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ??ΕΨΑΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ*


Νικόλα αν ψάχνεις πλοία, εύκολα μπορείς να τα εντοπίσεις από το *Ευρετήριο*

----------


## Tsikalos

[QUOTE=dokimakos21;269389]Ηγουμενιτσα 06.12.2001
ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ

Φοβερή φώτο με χρώματα. Πολύ καλιτεχνική

----------


## xidianakis

> μεγάλωσε η παρέα εκεί στο παλιό !!
> *ΑΠΟΛΛΟΝΑΡΑ-ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75969


ο απολλων μεχρι ποτε θα μεινει εκει? θα εχει δρομολογια φετος απο ελλαδα ή μονο bari- durres?

----------


## Νικόλας

θα μείνει εκεί νομίζω μέχρι το πάσχα που θα κάνει μερικά δρομολόγια(δεν παίρνω και όρκο)
αλλά πάντα στην ίδια γραμμή Ιταλία-αλβανία

----------


## CORFU

οτι απεμεινε απο το φορτηγο Rei
foto.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

oooooooooooooooo μη με γελούν τα μάτια μου ?
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ το έβγαλαν !!!
πάντος τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω να το έχουν πάρει ζεστά το θέμα του λιμανιού και πάνε με ποιο γρήγορους ρυθμούς !!
αλλά τώρα το καλοκαίρι πάλυ χάος θα γίνει έξω απο τα κερκυρεικα !
ευχαριστούμε CORFU !!

----------


## xidianakis

> οτι απεμεινε απο το φορτηγο Rei
> foto.jpg


μπορουμε να εχουμε ε-εαν ειναι ευκολο- φωτογραφιες απο τα εργα στο παρκινγκ του λιμανιου αλλα και απο τις λοιπες εργασιες?
ευχαριστω

----------


## CORFU

ακουσα φιλε Νικο οτι τηs επομενεs μερεs θα υπαρξει συσκεψη του Νομαρχη Κερκυραs με στελεχη του λιμανιου τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs για τηs ημερεs του Πασχα οστε να βρουν μια λυση για να μην δημιουργηθουν ουρεs αυτ/των στο λιμανι σαs

----------


## ΘΥΕΛΛΑ

ολοι mega. απιστευτα πλανα του λιμανιου κ του διαυλου στον μαμαλακη

----------


## Νικόλας

το λιμάνι απογευματάκι ! :Very Happy: 
P3300165.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Πρωινό lineup στο νέο λιμάνι:

Ελλένικ Σπίριτ, Ολυμπία Παλάς, Λευκά Όρη, Bridge (σβηστό) και το άρτι αφιχθέν Polaris.

Μακράν το πιο καραβολατρικό λιμάνι στην Ελλάδα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104408

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτά είναι !!
τόσο καιρό πάνω δεν χορτασα ούτε να τα βλέπω ούτε και να τα φωτογραφίζω !!
ευχαριστούμε φίλε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Πρωινό lineup στο νέο λιμάνι:
> 
> Ελλένικ Σπίριτ, Ολυμπία Παλάς, Λευκά Όρη, Bridge (σβηστό) και το άρτι αφιχθέν Polaris.
> 
> Μακράν το πιο καραβολατρικό λιμάνι στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104408


Πες τα πες βρε Γιώργο, γιατί εδώ πάει το τραγούδι " με προδόσαν οι φίλοι μου.... ". Πάει κι αυτό το καλοκαίρι και έχει πέσει μια χαλαρότητα...!

Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε για τις ομορφιές που για δέυτερη φορά μας χαρίζεις από την Ηγουμενίτσα, φαντάζομαι θα ακολουθήσει και ο pantogias με άλλες "βόμβες"  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ας ρίξω και εγώ τον οβολό μου στο θέμα μιας και έχω χρόνια και ζαμάνια. Πάμε λοιπόν........ Σοφοκλης Β. και Λευκά Όρη στις 22 Φεβρουαρίου 2010 και ώρα 15:02 στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.
Αριστερά, ξεχειμωνιάζουν APOLLON & RIGEL.

Sophocles V - Lefka Ori.jpg

----------


## vinman

Πηνελόπη - Πολάρις,χθές γύρω στις 19.30 με φόντο το όμορφο τοπίο της Ηγουμενίτσας!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106472

----------


## Νικόλας

*ωραίος ο φίλος vinman  !!!!* :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Aικατερίνη Π - Αγία Θεοδώρα
Τετάρτη 15 Σεπτέμβρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106762

----------


## Νικόλας

κάπου 1.5 βδομάδα πριν που είμουν πάνω έτυχε να δώ ένα κοσμοιστορικό γεγονός !!
ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο στην Ηγουμενίτσα
εγώ για να λέμε την αλήθεια τόσα χρόνια πρώτη φορά είδα στην Ηγουμενίτσα
P9300029.jpg

----------


## CORFU

εχει ξαναερθει και περσι φιλε Νικολα κρουαζιεροπλοιο

----------


## Appia_1978

Της HAPAG, σωστά;

----------


## CORFU

σωστα τηs HAPAG και νομιζω οτι ειναι το Columbus.

----------


## Appia_1978

Συνάντηση δύο παραδοσιακών σινιάλων της ακτοπλοϊας μας!

Siniala Kopie.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

*Αθανατη ελληνικη καφριλα..*
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=184103&cid=4

----------


## Leo

> *Αθανατη ελληνικη καφριλα..*
> http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=184103&cid=4


Γενικά η ΑΝΕΚ έχει μια προϊστορία με την ΑΕΚ (τότε την πλήρωσε το Ιεράπετρα).... Εν πάσει περιπτώσει άλλος φταίει κι άλλος πληρώνει το μάρμαρο.... Συμφωνώ με τον τίτλο που έδωσε ο Μιλτιάδης, κι εύχομαι να σταματήσουνε αυτά τα αίσχη το συτνομότερο.

----------


## CORFU

με γοργουs ρυθμουs τα εργα στο λιμανι τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs
igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι όντως και γω την τελευταία φόρα που ήρθα είδα να κάνουν γρήγορα !
ε καιρός ήταν γιατί με τον ρυθμό που είχαν πριν....καλά !
δεν βλέπω όμως μεγάλη πρόοδο στα καλούπια που φτάχνουν κάτω κάτω τόσο καιρό τα έχουν φτάξει και εκεί είναι ακόμα.....

----------


## xidianakis

> με γοργουs ρυθμουs τα εργα στο λιμανι τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs
> igoumenitsa.jpg


proeklogiko tsaf-tsouf einai. 8a to deite!

----------


## Νικόλας

μπα δεν νομίζω 
βασικά εδώ και κάτι μήνες έχουν πάρει τα πάνω τους γιατί είναι και από χρήμματα της Ε.Ε  οπότε και πολύ τα άργησαν το θέμα νομίζω
είδαν ότι τόσο καιρό τα σκάνε τσάμπα κ σου λέει τι είμαστε βλάκες ?

----------


## xidianakis

> μπα δεν νομίζω 
> βασικά εδώ και κάτι μήνες έχουν πάρει τα πάνω τους γιατί είναι και από χρήμματα της Ε.Ε  οπότε και πολύ τα άργησαν το θέμα νομίζω
> είδαν ότι τόσο καιρό τα σκάνε τσάμπα κ σου λέει τι είμαστε βλάκες ?


edw exoun pagwsei alla ki alla xrimatodotoumena erga sthn ellada (terasties odopoiies se e8nikous dromous -blepe ionia odos-, ka8etoi sthn egnatia, fragmata, k.a.)...
o logos profanes!  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

βασικά σαν να έχει δίκαιο !
θα δούμε σε κανένα μήνα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Το λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας 30/10/10!!
Για τους Νικολα,Sea Pilot,corfu :Very Happy: 

PA310693.JPG

----------


## CORFU

ευχαριστουμε για την φωτο πολυ ομορφη :Wink:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Λιμάνι Ηγουμενίτσας: Για το 2019 μετατίθεται η ολοκλήρωση των έργων Γ`φάσης*

----------


## Nautilia News

thespro-735x449.jpg

*Ένταση στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, λόγω της απεργίας της ΠΝΟ*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ηγουμενίτσα: Ολοκληρώνεται η προβλήτα πλαγιο-πρυμνοδέτησης

*Σε φάση ολοκλήρωσης βρίσκεται το έργο της κατασκευής της προβλήτας πλαγιο-πρυμνοδέτησης στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, έργο που υπολείπονταν για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών της βΆ φάσης του λιμένα.
Η προβλήτα θα είναι έτοιμη στο τέλος του Οκτώβρη και από εκεί και μετά θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε από την ακτοπλοΐα, είτε και από την κρουαζιέρα, προσθέτοντας μια ακόμα δυνατότητα στο λιμένα της Ηγουμενίτσας.
Από τα έργα της Β΄ Φάσης  έχει ολοκληρωθεί κοντά στο 90% των εργασιών και είναι οι κάτωθι:
Λιμενικά έργα: Συνδετήριο κρηπίδωμα μήκους 371,0 μ.  με ωφέλιμο βάθος 10,20μ. Κτηριακά έργα: Τερματικός Σταθμός Τ2 συνολικής επιφάνειας 3.041,46 τ.μ., Πύλη Ακτοπλοΐας, Βόρεια Πύλη, κτήριο Η/Μ εγκαταστάσεων λιμένα. (σε χρήση)

Έργα Χερσαίας Ζώνης Λιμένα (σε χρήση)Εκβάθυνση και διαπλάτυνση του διαύλου ναυσιπλοΐας: πλάτος 170μ., μήκος 2.000μ. και βάθος 10,5μ. (σε χρήση)5 επιπλέον θέσεις πρυμνοδέτησης συνολικού μήκους 371 μ. (σε χρήση)
Βρίσκονται ακόμη υπό κατασκευή:

Κτίριο τερματικού σταθμού 3: 2,324.80 μ2/ θα εξυπηρετεί ελέγχους που υπαγορεύει η Συνθήκη Schengen– Το κτίριο του Τερματικού Σταθμού έχει ενταχθεί για χρηματοδότηση στο Interreg Greece-Italy με προϋπολογισμό ¤1.070.000 .
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το λιμάνι, με βάση όλα τα διαθέσιμα στατιστικά στοιχεία, τα τελευταία χρόνια εξελίσσεται στη βασική Δυτική Πύλη Εισόδου των Βαλκανίων και της Ανατολής γενικότερα.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

